# Fluoroscopy in Physician Office



## cconroycpch (Jan 18, 2008)

Do any of the Pain Management physicians have a C-Arm in their office and are you billing for the fluoroscopy (77003)?  If so, are you getting reimbursed for the global service (professional and technical components) from Medicare?  I have a few other questions about it as well, but want to start here.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## tadavis (Jan 23, 2008)

I work for pain management but we dont do procdures in the office - but, m'care will pay for 77003 if you submit an appeal and procdure notes--that's how i get pd from m'care--even though 77003 is intregral to 62310 and 62311 if your doc does it as a seperate identifiable procedure a mod 59 has to be appended to the primary procedure--i hope this helps

toni


----------



## cconroycpch (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Toni.  

Does your physician perform the procedures in an ASC?  Have you received payment for any 2008 Medicare procedures yet?

Craig


----------

